
Ask HN: Rebranding a startup tech recruiting agency - schwolf
Im going straight to the community to which we service  for this request.<p>Our small recruiting agency has a client base made up of 90% startups under 80 Headcount.  We only recruit software engineers.  Many of our clients are YC companies.  We are based in SF and service SF and NYC startups.<p>Problem:  Our current name is not relevant.  Im asking for your help in re-naming our 12 person company. This name will likely live on for a decade or more and will service the same community many of you work in.<p>Keywords describing us: efficient, precise, relevant, highly curated, ethical, agile, high-touch.<p>We are recruiting engineers working on innovative tech stacks and typically working directly with Founders and CTO&#x27;s.<p>Im grateful for any and all ideas.
======
rajacombinator
Doubt the name really matters much. Just avoid anything too Dilbert/Office
Space/Motivational Poster sounding. Schwolf Recruiting sounds fine, for
instance.

------
oswalpalash
Well I wanted to read some ideas here myself, anyways some that come on the
top of mine are : Sourcing Tech, Techruiting, StartupTech etc.

------
humbleMouse
Send me an email. I will be a potential candidate to hire.

~~~
schwolf
Would love to help but Ive used every data science resource I have to find
your identity but ive failed. Maybe a last name and city you reside in will be
sufficient...

------
brudgers
What data supports the value of a name change?

~~~
schwolf
Not so much data driven. Catalyst is Founders deciding to go in different
directions with company. Essentially splitting off and going separate ways.

